
Abandon ship and build a better one – Rewriting Systems - joelbeasley
https://moderncto.io/abandon-ship-build-better-one-rewriting-systems/
======
pedalpete
I assumed the answer was going to be the opposite.

@joel, how much do you think this is based on your experience because you've
been brought into these projects.

I'm currently in a re-write and worried I've made a mistake. We could have
been shipping code faster with the old system.

I inherited an old scala code base which was not kept up to date. Moving to a
current version of scala would have meant updating huge swaths of the app.
User management would need to be completely replaced.

I decided to rebuild in node, with the recognition that the current team don't
want to build in JS, but it is going to be easier to get JS people for the
website long-term and let the current team focus on the things that they enjoy
and are really good at and are REALLY hard.

